
How the Coronavirus Is Helping China Win the Trade War - booleanbetrayal
https://www.ccn.com/how-the-coronavirus-is-helping-china-win-the-trade-war/
======
bobbytran
On the contrary, the Chinese government has removed many of the tariffs
because their economy is tanking as a result of the recent travel
restrictions.

